# Any new bonus rumors?



## targetdude1

We should get another holiday/covid bonus before the end of the yr right? What do people think?


----------



## FrankM0421

All the OT you worked was your reward.   😊


----------



## dcworker

Doubt my location will go any higher $26 b1 b2 can work 3 12 hours or work weekend turnover so bad here.


----------



## Dream Baby

FrankM0421 said:


> All the OT you worked was your reward.   😊


----------



## DC Diva

Probably not since they gave across the board raises to all warehouse workers


----------



## RWTM

targetdude1 said:


> We should get another holiday/covid bonus before the end of the yr right? What do people think?


Next week probably


----------



## brizzality

they’re still paying out 2k bonuses to people performing at 40-60%


----------



## KarmaToBurn

brizzality said:


> they’re still paying out 2k bonuses to people performing at 40-60%


Say what? My metrics have never been below 90% and I ain't ever seen no bonus....


----------



## brizzality

KarmaToBurn said:


> Say what? My metrics have never been below 90% and I ain't ever seen no bonus....


I’m talking about new hires


----------



## DC Diva

all those new hires that call out at least once each week, are no where to be found when actual work needs done, yep, they still get that “you’re so valuable to us” bonus.  The rest of us actually coming in and doing the work?  We may get a thank you once in a while, but no extra $$ coming our way.


----------



## dannyy315

I hope so. Make it a yearly thing, even after COVID.


----------



## ManMythMachine

DC Diva said:


> all those new hires that call out at least once each week, are no where to be found when actual work needs done, yep, they still get that “you’re so valuable to us” bonus.  The rest of us actually coming in and doing the work?  We may get a thank you once in a while, but no extra $$ coming our way.


We will be thanked when the orders drop back down to normal, all the new hires get pushed out, and those of us vets that are left will get final warnings even if we only call out once a  millenium because the slack afforded to those noobs in no way extends to us because we are expected to suffer thus.  HTH.






Fun times!


----------



## dcworker

Hoping  target extends $3 because every other DC at $23.


----------



## thatdickcoworker

all u long time workers are pretty annoying. ive been at my dc for about 8 months now (fairly new: SS) i pick at 90 or higher at least everyday, these "new hires" arent reliable for a reason. its labeled a seasonal job for a reason. dont you guys expect this shit by now lol? mind your own nd maybe you vets will get more money lmfao. ive had to argue w/ alot of you veterans when i first started about how much i get paid and how i got it "easy". like shut the fuck up lol: if u dont like it find another job. ur not the only one trying to make ends meet.


----------



## Hal

thatdickcoworker said:


> all u long time workers are pretty annoying. ive been at my dc for about 8 months now (fairly new: SS) i pick at 90 or higher at least everyday, these "new hires" arent reliable for a reason. its labeled a seasonal job for a reason. dont you guys expect this shit by now lol? mind your own nd maybe you vets will get more money lmfao. ive had to argue w/ alot of you veterans when i first started about how much i get paid and how i got it "easy". like shut the fuck up lol: if u dont like it find another job. ur not the only one trying to make ends meet.



90% is not impressive. I almost got termed during my 90 days because my six week average was only a 95%. Its enough that as an OM I'm not going to coach you. But that's because there's too many people well below that. 

So yes its easier. There's too many TMs to effectively manage anymore. Back in the day you had maybe 10% of your team underperforming but you had 30 people on a team. I have almost 200 direct reports I can barely make the rounds to say hi anymore.


----------



## Johnyj7657

thatdickcoworker said:


> all u long time workers are pretty annoying. ive been at my dc for about 8 months now (fairly new: SS) i pick at 90 or higher at least everyday, these "new hires" arent reliable for a reason. its labeled a seasonal job for a reason. dont you guys expect this shit by now lol? mind your own nd maybe you vets will get more money lmfao. ive had to argue w/ alot of you veterans when i first started about how much i get paid and how i got it "easy". like shut the fuck up lol: if u dont like it find another job. ur not the only one trying to make ends meet.


90% and 8 months in.
 that's hilarious.

You have no clue about the real target.
Your in the fantasy version.


----------



## BurgerBob

Johnyj7657 said:


> 90% and 8 months in.
> that's hilarious.
> 
> You have no clue about the real target.
> Your in the fantasy version.


The pandemic version.


----------



## brizzality

Hal said:


> 90% is not impressive. I almost got termed during my 90 days because my six week average was only a 95%. Its enough that as an OM I'm not going to coach you. But that's because there's too many people well below that.
> 
> So yes its easier. There's too many TMs to effectively manage anymore. Back in the day you had maybe 10% of your team underperforming but you had 30 people on a team. I have almost 200 direct reports I can barely make the rounds to say hi anymore.


can you give some insight on how upper management views ”productivity“ and what standard needs to be met or not met to be terminated?  This is year number 4 at target for me and things are so different from team member perspective as well.  People used to get safety violations for no gloves, now half the team doesn’t wear them and no manager says anything. Wednesday I did full pallet (typically not on production) and I looked at the rate sheet for first period and only 3 people, one being me, was over 100%. 2 over 90 and the rest below that. Majority in 60s. Management keeps saying they are evaluating productivity but I see no terminations.  Only coaching and talking to. Are they giving CA’s and team members have to get 3 ca’s or what? I don’t want to do carton air or pick much so I say better them than me but our team pick numbers are garbage.


----------



## RWTM

brizzality said:


> can you give some insight on how upper management views ”productivity“ and what standard needs to be met or not met to be terminated?  This is year number 4 at target for me and things are so different from team member perspective as well.  People used to get safety violations for no gloves, now half the team doesn’t wear them and no manager says anything. Wednesday I did full pallet (typically not on production) and I looked at the rate sheet for first period and only 3 people, one being me, was over 100%. 2 over 90 and the rest below that. Majority in 60s. Management keeps saying they are evaluating productivity but I see no terminations.  Only coaching and talking to. Are they giving CA’s and team members have to get 3 ca’s or what? I don’t want to do carton air or pick much so I say better them than me but our team pick numbers are garbage.


Numbers don’t matter as long as your safe


----------



## Hal

brizzality said:


> can you give some insight on how upper management views ”productivity“ and what standard needs to be met or not met to be terminated?


That's a loaded question. Despite what Kostin says prod absolutely matters. His building is just too busy making christmas videos. 579 has literally been at the bottom of DC rankings for 5-6 years now I'm surprised there hasn't been a big shakeup.

I focus on bottom 3-5 performers. There's just too many people to effectively coach every underperformer and when you coach the entire team morale goes out the window and then most of the team begins tanking.

The problem isn't so much management its HR. You have to have a certain amount of documented conversations on prod and you have to give the TM time to improve after each on. So I coach someone everyday on prod it very quickly looks like targeting even if they are terrible.

Then HR will look at trends. Are they showing improving? Sometimes the TMs suddenly show improvement and now you can no longer having convos for a few weeks. Then when their prod inevitably tanks again you need to start the process all over again.

Prod is such a pain to coach someone out for out of their 90 day probation. You need at least 3 CA's in one performance factor to term someone, (First CA, then prod final, then a third to make it a term) or four CA's in any bucket. But your bottom prod performers are also usually tanking somewhere else like reliability and safety. I've never termed someone out of their 90 for prod. It took me almost 8 months to work out two TMs and both of them were in multiple different CA's. I think the last one had a safety/conduct, a reliability CA, and a prod final.

Top it off with workday being incredibly non-user friendly and the fact you basically have to build spreadsheets to track TM performance and the whole process just gets worse.

Long story short, prod is difficult to get CA's and its easier to go after lower hanging fruit like safety and reliability. Your OM could even be doing everything right and but the HRBPs are dropping the ball and not reviewing CA requests fast enough, as the OM you might need to start all over. And your performance notes need to be spot on because if there's ever any legal dispute for wrongful termination they get subpoenaed.

Long story short, on top of planning, dealing with our bosses, vacation requests, pay disputes etc, and dealing with the day to day of making moves to partnering with other departments we have so much we're trying to get done in a day that stuff (sometimes a lot of stuff) just slides through the cracks. And if you're running solo or you have a partner that won't have performance conversations it just makes it that much harder.


----------



## thatdickcoworker

Hal said:


> 90% is not impressive. I almost got termed during my 90 days because my six week average was only a 95%. Its enough that as an OM I'm not going to coach you. But that's because there's too many people well below that.
> 
> So yes its easier. There's too many TMs to effectively manage anymore. Back in the day you had maybe 10% of your team underperforming but you had 30 people on a team. I have almost 200 direct reports I can barely make the rounds to say hi anymore.


im glad ur proud of yourself lmaoo, u work at target bud. easyyyy tiger


----------



## Hal

thatdickcoworker said:


> im glad ur proud of yourself lmaoo, u work at target bud. easyyyy tiger


Whoa easy tiger. You came in guns blazing bragging about being mediocre. Pot = kettle?


----------



## brizzality

Hal said:


> That's a loaded question. Despite what Kostin says prod absolutely matters. His building is just too busy making christmas videos. 579 has literally been at the bottom of DC rankings for 5-6 years now I'm surprised there hasn't been a big shakeup.
> 
> I focus on bottom 3-5 performers. There's just too many people to effectively coach every underperformer and when you coach the entire team morale goes out the window and then most of the team begins tanking.
> 
> The problem isn't so much management its HR. You have to have a certain amount of documented conversations on prod and you have to give the TM time to improve after each on. So I coach someone everyday on prod it very quickly looks like targeting even if they are terrible.
> 
> Then HR will look at trends. Are they showing improving? Sometimes the TMs suddenly show improvement and now you can no longer having convos for a few weeks. Then when their prod inevitably tanks again you need to start the process all over again.
> 
> Prod is such a pain to coach someone out for out of their 90 day probation. You need at least 3 CA's in one performance factor to term someone, (First CA, then prod final, then a third to make it a term) or four CA's in any bucket. But your bottom prod performers are also usually tanking somewhere else like reliability and safety. I've never termed someone out of their 90 for prod. It took me almost 8 months to work out two TMs and both of them were in multiple different CA's. I think the last one had a safety/conduct, a reliability CA, and a prod final.
> 
> Top it off with workday being incredibly non-user friendly and the fact you basically have to build spreadsheets to track TM performance and the whole process just gets worse.
> 
> Long story short, prod is difficult to get CA's and its easier to go after lower hanging fruit like safety and reliability. Your OM could even be doing everything right and but the HRBPs are dropping the ball and not reviewing CA requests fast enough, as the OM you might need to start all over. And your performance notes need to be spot on because if there's ever any legal dispute for wrongful termination they get subpoenaed.
> 
> Long story short, on top of planning, dealing with our bosses, vacation requests, pay disputes etc, and dealing with the day to day of making moves to partnering with other departments we have so much we're trying to get done in a day that stuff (sometimes a lot of stuff) just slides through the cracks. And if you're running solo or you have a partner that won't have performance conversations it just makes it that much harder.


Thanks for the response. We have multiple OMs out and people covering everywhere. the drops have been extremely low but capacity is our main issue. Our OM was flying solo and he‘s been there 6 months. So many people smoking outside, taking an extra 15 minutes of break. Talking in the main travel way for 30 minutes or longer.
he can only focus on one thing at a time so on a night when the dock flexes at 2am we leave wood puts over 600. Its truly aggravating but at the end of the day it’s not job to be the hall monitor. Most days we get everything done but on days when things aren’t done and everyone is chillin and hanging out it’s annoying. 
its worse in outbound. It was like 8 degrees outside and freezing back there so they had a couple walk offs last night. It was a hot mess. Anyway good luck everyone.


----------



## ManMythMachine

Say what you will but Spot is pretty quick at adapting.  They jumped into Canada and jumped right back out again.  Cut their losses fast. They see the pandemic.  People are hard to get.  People are hard to keep.  They go to all hiring from HQ instead of DC level to speed up process and eliminate the physical test and interview and prior drug screen.  

I know at least 6 people who got the omicron variant; moi included; and all of use are vaccinated and 2 are even boosted so even though it seems like Spot overhired....  Did they really?   Considering covering regular vacations with non covid leave of absences with fmla and covid leave of absences, I think Spot knows exactly what the hell they are doing to make sure they aren't short handed.  The liberal leave policy, referral bonuses and new hire bonuses are all apart of their grand strategy AND strategem.

The only downside for team members like the newer people who think they can skate by is a time will come when freight levels are nominal, omicron wave is over, and Spot leaves them looking like Canada as in we threw a bunch of money at you but it didn't work out, buh-bye!

P.S. Omicron blows through vaccines.  We are in the Endemic Game now.


----------



## dcworker

ManMythMachine said:


> Say what you will but Spot is pretty quick at adapting.  They jumped into Canada and jumped right back out again.  Cut their losses fast. They see the pandemic.  People are hard to get.  People are hard to keep.  They go to all hiring from HQ instead of DC level to speed up process and eliminate the physical test and interview and prior drug screen.
> 
> I know at least 6 people who got the omicron variant; moi included; and all of use are vaccinated and 2 are even boosted so even though it seems like Spot overhired....  Did they really?   Considering covering regular vacations with non covid leave of absences with fmla and covid leave of absences, I think Spot knows exactly what the hell they are doing to make sure they aren't short handed.  The liberal leave policy, referral bonuses and new hire bonuses are all apart of their grand strategy AND strategem.
> 
> The only downside for team members like the newer people who think they can skate by is a time will come when freight levels are nominal, omicron wave is over, and Spot leaves them looking like Canada as in we threw a bunch of money at you but it didn't work out, buh-bye!
> 
> P.S. Omicron blows through vaccines.  We are in the Endemic Game now.


 awful CEO resign after data breach +bathroom policy post I was working at the store back then it was a nightmare.


----------



## targetdude1

Hal said:


> 90% is not impressive. I almost got termed during my 90 days because my six week average was only a 95%. Its enough that as an OM I'm not going to coach you. But that's because there's too many people well below that.
> 
> So yes its easier. There's too many TMs to effectively manage anymore. Back in the day you had maybe 10% of your team underperforming but you had 30 people on a team. I have almost 200 direct reports I can barely make the rounds to say hi anymore.




Yep, it is crazy now. So many people regularly run 30-40% if you just put in a halfass effort youre pretty safe. And not trying to bring up sexism again but the women especially are almost never disciplined or asked to do much in the way of work.

I used to care about my numbers but I've turned a new leaf and just make sure to scan decently regularly (even that is probably optional truth be told! I bet a lot of people run horrendous constant hour+ scan gaps with no consequences). It's made CA a lot more tolerable for me mentally for some reason. I would think it would make it even more boring but it hasnt. Now instead of always thinking about picking faster to get to that good aisle and somehow stressing, I just chill and try to figure out ways to break up the monotony as much as possible (IE, going and dropping the cart directly at the staging lanes=10-15 mins burned through, plan a bathroom break, etc etc. break up enough hrs this way and the day is a lot more tolerable).

Another factor is at least for us labels are usually horrible density since they seem to print every day rather than auto-combining anything. Being under 100 is no big deal when most days only a couple pickers out of 20 may be over 100. I forsaw this coming, target likes to raise the numbers to astronomical heights, then it reaches a point where noone can make the numbers so 100% becomes completely meaningless. 100% has to be achievable consistently for it to mean anything, but target never understands that they just more more more while ironically making our jobs much HARDER all the time with new BS safety regulations that just slow us down and make things less safe oftentimes. Well, now everybody picks 50% target. Enjoy. Target likes to put on new safety regs but notice they never correspondingly drop prod. Each time they add a new PITA regulation, they should drop prod 10% or something. Then they would understand it's coming out of their ass. what they want is for it to come out of our ass. They want us to kill ourselves working faster faster faster to make up for these regulations (no backing up in aisles, dropping all the way down to pass others, all that stuff) but I got news for them. As they seeing every day it does not work that way. Noone is against safety but in so many cases the safety decrees clearly just come from some office chair jockey jabroni at HQ who has never worked a day in his life. He just want to look good "ooh, look what new safety thing I passed arent you proud bosses?". But then we have to deal with it. Well as I said, Target will learn they are the only ones who's hide it comes out of at the end of the day. If worst comes to worst I'll run 30% and document every single time I have a scan gap for a by the book safety regulation everybody looks the other way on, but TECHNICALLY we could get wrote up for. Granted as discussed it'll never get to that point.

I also notice with the advent of LWW's that are usually longtime employees, I barely talk to the OM anymore in many cases who is probably a new person anyway. There is so many people now they cant personally deal with everybody. Neither here nor their just something I noticed. As an antikiss butt I prefer talking to OM's as little as possible typically, so it's fine with me. The kissbutts will always beat a path to the office LOL.

Back to the topic, I'm kinda surprised we never did get another bonus. Shrug.


----------

